# 2nd black requirements



## Shodan (Jan 30, 2004)

Hello all-

  I am in the process of re-learning a lot of Kenpo (Parker's) info. that I have forgotten or gotten rusty on (due to time out for having my baby, distance from my studio, etc).  I am finding that I (thankfully) pretty much remember everything up to about 2nd brown before things get sketchy.  I am hoping to get back up to speed with everything and then try for my 2nd degree black.

  What, for those of you currently studying for 2nd degree, are your requirements at your school (for 2nd degree)?  I apologize if this topic is already out there.....I looked and couldn't find the answer anywhere.

  Thank you-
                    :asian:  :karate:


----------



## kenpo12 (Jan 30, 2004)

One big factor of the requirements will depend on whether you are doing the 16, 24, or 32 technique per belt system.  Which one are you working on?


----------



## Shodan (Jan 30, 2004)

Well........actually, I have been thru them all!!  When I started out, I was on the 32 system and over the years, different instructors, etc, have seen it changed to 24 (which actually shot me forward a rank).......and now we're on the 16 system.

  :asian:  :karate:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jan 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Shodan _
> *Well........ I started out with the 32 system then on to 24 ......and now we're on the 16 system.  :asian:  :karate: *



The 2nd Black Techniques for the 16 System is the same as the 1st Brown for the 24 Stystem.

The so called 16 system has 16 techniques per belt from orange thru Green ....... then 3rd Brown Belt thru 1st Black have 20 techniques..... 2nd Black thru 5th Black have 24 Techniques.

:asian:


----------



## parkerkarate (Feb 1, 2004)

I am learning my 3rd black stuff now. But when I was learning my 2nd it was a 16 technique list.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by parkerkarate _*
> I am learning my 3rd black stuff now. But when I was learning my 2nd it was a 16 technique list.
> *



If thats the case then it is not the original list that Ed Parker was using/working with  at the time of his death.

Heads of organizations today have changed the order to what ever they think is good for thier groups.  There is no Standard for Curriculums today other than within a particular organization.

:asian:


----------



## Shodan (Feb 3, 2004)

Here's the current curriculum for techs. and forms only at the Kenpo school I study at........not including all the basics, sets, etc.

  Yellow= 10 techs, right side of short form 1
  Orange= 15 techs, right and left sides of short form 1
  Purple= 15 techs, short form 2
  Blue= 15 techs, Long form 1
  Green= 15 techs, Long form 2, Short form 3, personal 12-tech. form
  3rd Brown= 18 techs, Long form 3
  2nd Brown= 18 techs
  1st Brown- 18 techs, Long form 4
  1st Black- 14 techs, 12 personal techs
  2nd Black- Forms 5 and 6- no new techs.

  So.........I guess we are not exactly on the 16 tech. model either.......

  :asian:  :karate:


----------



## triwahine (Aug 24, 2004)

Just curious... I started cross training in EPAK and am working on orange belt material.   For this dojo, the following is for orange:

all of yellow material
16 techs
kicking set 1
long form 1

where does this fall in relation to the EPAK system as handed down from Mr. Parker?  Thanks.

 :supcool:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 25, 2004)

Shodan said:
			
		

> 2nd Black- Forms 5 and 6- no new techs.


That's a little unusual to have to learn both forms for 2nd black. It would take a long time to get both of them down well enough to perform each during a test. It took me about 2 years to get 5 down well enough to feel comfortable performing in front of an audience. That's just my opinion. :asian:


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Aug 25, 2004)

The requirements for second black at out school are:

Forms:
Long Form 5, Two Man Set, Staff Set 1, Personal Form

Techniques:
Mirror the first 170 
and I think 40 new techniques.


----------



## Michael Billings (Aug 25, 2004)

triwahine said:
			
		

> Just curious... I started cross training in EPAK and am working on orange belt material. For this dojo, the following is for orange:
> 
> all of yellow material
> 16 techs
> ...


 He did a 24 technique system, which did not effect the Sets or Forms.  So you would have 8 fewer techniques, the Basics and Freestyle Basics remained the same.  Many EPAK schools are now utilizing Brian Duffy's 16 Technique System (as approved by SGM Parker).

 -Michael


----------



## KenpoDave (Aug 25, 2004)

At my school, the requirements are all techniques, Yellow thru 2nd black, performed right and left handed, in the air and on an opponent.  All katas thru Long #7 performed right and left handed.  Selected basics.


----------



## Shodan (Aug 25, 2004)

> That's a little unusual to have to learn both forms for 2nd black. It would take a long time to get both of them down well enough to perform each during a test. It took me about 2 years to get 5 down well enough to feel comfortable performing in front of an audience. That's just my opinion.



  Yeah- guess that's why they don't give us any new techs!!  They have just changed this around in the last 5 years or so.......we used to start doing endings of techs. for 2nd black.......not sure why it all changed, but we don't do the endings for tests anymore.  I have learned Long 5 and am now learning Long 6......I am sure it will take me quite awhile to get both down where I feel comfortable with them.  At what point do you learn and test for these two forms?

  :asian:  :karate:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 25, 2004)

Shodan,
My 2nd black test was a very hard condensed 2hrs. There was a spot check on "x" amount of techniques per belt color. All forms from Short 1 - long 5. A few of the sets and the orange belt extensions. That plus a lot of Q & A. Everyone learns at a different pace. It took me 1.5 yrs. just to learn all of the movements in 5. 5 was just the hardest form for me to learn but again everyone learns at different paces. Personally speaking I liked the idea of testing over the orange ext. and form 5. Now 6 on the other hand I thought was much easier to learn than long 3. I adapted very well for some reason to this form. This just felt more comfortable and things fit together so much better than any other form.


----------



## Shodan (Aug 25, 2004)

JFarnsworth-

  Interesting.  I am finding both 5 and 6 to just be so much different than the previous forms.  With 5, I think it is the different angles and footwork and with 6, it is the constant hands in motion thing.

  When do you test on Form 6?

  :asian:  :karate:


----------



## Shodan (Aug 25, 2004)

I should add that I have been learning these forms via private lessons with my instructor.  I have found a big difference in learning them that way bit by bit as opposed to trying to learn them bit by bit in the general class.  He explains everything really thoroughly and seems to have a good handle on when I've had enough for the night.........when brain fry sets in, etc.  I've had a lot of fun learning both forms so far........now I just have to practice them like crazy so I don't lose info. between lessons........you see, I must travel 3 1/2 hours to my home school so I soak up as much as possible while I am there and then have to retain it until the next trip!!

  :asian:  :karate:


----------



## Kenpo Mama (Aug 25, 2004)

mj-hi-yah said:
			
		

> The requirements for second black at out school are:
> 
> Forms:
> Long Form 5, Two Man Set, Staff Set 1, Personal Form
> ...


Hey There MJ,

Unless steve changed it recently - there are 60 new techniques required for 2nd black - some will be extensions on the green belt techs. :ultracool 


Requirements at my school

Long Form 5, Two Man Set, and 16 Techs 

Donna :asian:


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Aug 25, 2004)

Kenpo Mama said:
			
		

> Hey There MJ,
> 
> Unless steve changed it recently - there are 60 new techniques required for 2nd black - some will be extensions on the green belt techs. :ultracool
> 
> ...


Why thank you Donna! :asian: 

Oh man guess I've been too busy picking daisies to take a close enough look.  I'm sure you are right... guess I'll be on the ten year plan for this one...ahhh...no matter, 60 huh? better make that 20 :uhyeah: 

How's long 5 treating ya?   

MJ


----------



## kenpo tiger (Aug 25, 2004)

Shodan said:
			
		

> I should add that I have been learning these forms via private lessons with my instructor. I have found a big difference in learning them that way bit by bit as opposed to trying to learn them bit by bit in the general class. He explains everything really thoroughly and seems to have a good handle on when I've had enough for the night.........when brain fry sets in, etc. I've had a lot of fun learning both forms so far........now I just have to practice them like crazy so I don't lose info. between lessons........you see, I must travel 3 1/2 hours to my home school so I soak up as much as possible while I am there and then have to retain it until the next trip!!
> 
> :asian: :karate:


Agreed about learning forms in private lessons.  Much better one on one.

You are a better woman than I - I don't think I'd have the discipline to travel that far.  Then again, who knows...  KT


----------



## Shodan (Aug 25, 2004)

> You are a better woman than I - I don't think I'd have the discipline to travel that far. Then again, who knows... KT



  Ha ha!!  Well........I should explain a bit more and say that when I do go up there, I also get to visit with my parents.  My parents live 30 minutes from the studio so I have free lodging and free babysitting of my son while I am at class!!  I used to live up there, it was only after marriage 5 years ago that I moved that far from my studio.......oh how I wish I could live closer!!

  :asian:  :karate:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 26, 2004)

mj-hi-yah said:
			
		

> ... guess I'll be on the ten year plan for this one...ahhh...no matter,


Eh, nothing wrong with that. For all we have is time. :asian: 

As far as long 5, I dislike the form.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Aug 26, 2004)

jfarnsworth said:
			
		

> As far as long 5, I dislike the form.


 Ahhhhhhhh verrrrrrrrrrry interestttt ing......  I know what we are going to be going over nest visit!


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 26, 2004)

Goldendragon7 said:
			
		

> Ahhhhhhhh verrrrrrrrrrry interestttt ing......  I know what we are going to be going over nest visit!



 %-}  It's extremely hard on my right knee. That plus all of those little minor foot transitions and such RRRRRRRRRRR. It's the toughest form we have; well the toughest form I know, how's that. :jedi1:


----------



## Kenpo Mama (Aug 26, 2004)

mj-hi-yah said:
			
		

> Why thank you Donna! :asian:
> 
> Oh man guess I've been too busy picking daisies to take a close enough look. I'm sure you are right... guess I'll be on the ten year plan for this one...ahhh...no matter, 60 huh? better make that 20 :uhyeah:
> 
> ...


The techs are really not all that difficult at least the 45-50 that i've seen toward the 60 of your requirements toward 2nd black.  So i doubt very much that you'll spend 10 years working towards your 2nd - although like jfarnsworth says - all we have is time!!!!  

Long 5 - at first just getting back in to "learning" forms & techs (instead of just prepping forms for the black belt test) was a drag!  But after the first few techs, i started getting into it.  I found the most difficult sequence for me was near the end (the circling the horizon portion) also figuring out which feet and hands moved in the mirrored side of leap of death and backbreaker portions.  Once i got that - it was cool.  I finished up that form with steve about 8 - 9 months ago.  Not a real difficult one.  It takes a while to make it really fluid though, and not look like you're thinking about what tech comes next.

Now two man set is a lot of fun and a fast learn (my instructor has been great with this),  BUT - you need to practice it with another person (a lot) or you forget the targeting really easily!   Practice, practice, practice!

I too am drawn to the daisies at times!  So i'm happy to stay on my journey toward 2nd for a few years!  No rush!  I don't mind taking a while to let all the information soak in!  Changing schools between 1st and 2nd has afforded me the opportunity to see different applications in the forms and techs.  I've learned a lot in the past 4 months - both about myself and kenpo.  I consider myself very lucky to have had this chance to "explore".

Pick me a daisy!

Donna :ultracool


----------



## Kenpo Mama (Aug 26, 2004)

jfarnsworth said:
			
		

> %-} It's extremely hard on my right knee. That plus all of those little minor foot transitions and such RRRRRRRRRRR. It's the toughest form we have; well the toughest form I know, how's that. :jedi1:


Hi Jason,

You're certainly right about the knee awareness in this form.  I get a little twinge every now and then when practicing this.  The transitions at first caused me a little angst, but once i separated the form and just worked on the transitions between sides and techs, this really helped me tremendously and i never had a problem with the transitions again.  Keep working!  This form is not one of my personal favs, but ya' gotta do it!

Donna :ultracool


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Aug 26, 2004)

jfarnsworth said:
			
		

> %-} It's the toughest form we have; well the toughest form _*I*_ know.


 Uh huh!   You don't even know what "tough" is yet, mister.... lo:whip:l


----------



## Storm (Aug 26, 2004)

We are meant to do 24 Blue Belt extentions plus all previous sets (Im assuming that means 1 and 2) All previous long forms and form five.  That is what is written down on the syllabus, however I know from what the previous person did that there are other bits and pieces as well which you dont find out about until you get your invitation.

You also have to be able to instruct up to a certain level

I must admit I found form five way harder to learn than four.

The testing normally lasts over two days, it doesnt quite have physical requirements like 1st degree of having to do a run etc nor a thesis (I think). 

One will only find out exactly what is required when invited I guess. Quite nice having alot of time on this syllabus no rush no pressure, just learning to relax into your B.Belt. 

 Plenty of time to stop and smell the roses on the way.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Aug 26, 2004)

Shodan said:
			
		

> What are your requirements for 2nd degree?


  My requirements can be found at... http://www.geocities.com/ikkorg/requirements.htm

  :asian:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Aug 26, 2004)

Storm said:
			
		

> We are meant to do 24 Blue Belt extentions plus all previous sets (I'm assuming that means 1 and 2) All previous long forms and form five.


  What do you mean by meant?   

  :idunno:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 26, 2004)

Goldendragon7 said:
			
		

> Uh huh!   You don't even know what "tough" is yet, mister.... lo:whip:l



 :xtrmshock  What!  :lookie:


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Aug 26, 2004)

jfarnsworth said:
			
		

> :xtrmshock  What!  :lookie:


 You heard me......!!!!!!  :whip:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 27, 2004)

Goldendragon7 said:
			
		

> You heard me......!!!!!!  :whip:



You're starting to scare me. :uhyeah:   I know, I know, we'll start on short 1 again for another 2 hrs. and go from there, huh. :uhyeah:


----------



## Storm (Aug 29, 2004)

Goldendragon7 said:
			
		

> What do you mean by meant?
> 
> :idunno:



As in thats what I have written down on my syllabus however we are always told to be prepaired for anything. 

Until I get that invitation in my hand I cant be totally sure as they might throw in something different from a previous syllabus etc.

I just dont want to take any chances and presume anything until I know 100%

D


----------

